# معجزة الكتاب المقدس في كنيسة سيدة النجاة



## ارووجة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

معجزة الكتاب المقدس في كنيسة سيدة النجاة




» لست أستحي بإنجيل المسيح، لأنه قوة الله للخلاص لكل من يؤمن» (رومية 1: 16)
 بعد الاعتداء على كنيسة سيدة النجاة للسريان الكاثوليك في بغداد 31-10- 2010 رغم كل الانفجارات و كل القنابل و الطلقات و الاهتزازات الناجمة عنها والانجيل لم يسقط على الارض​
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=164472836906984&set=a.129390617081873.17187.129365890417679


----------



## MAJI (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اقتباس
» لست أستحي بإنجيل المسيح، لأنه قوة الله للخلاص لكل من يؤمن» (رومية 1: 16)
بعد الاعتداء على كنيسة سيدة النجاة للسريان الكاثوليك في بغداد 31-10- 2010 رغم كل الانفجارات و كل القنابل و الطلقات و الاهتزازات الناجمة عنها والانجيل لم يسقط على الارض

     والانجيل لم يسقط على الارض
          ولن يسقط
تزول السماوات والارض وكلامي لايزول...من اقوال السيد المسيح له كل المجد
وستشهد دماء الشهداء على الاثمة يوم الدين
شكرا على الخبر
الرب يباركك


----------



## azazi (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبا
اولاً
انا لا اعتقد ان استغلال الصدفة لتكن معجزة شيء معقول ومقبول ..فلقد تم تفجير تمثال السيد المسيح وكذلك الصلبان ناهيكم ان العملية راح ضحيتها العشرات وجُرح المئات من ابناء المسيح ..فالمعجزة لو جازَ لنا تسميتها هي لو ان الرب تدخّل وانقذ هؤلاء من جحيم الإرهاب الإسلامي السلفي.مجرّد رأي لا اكثر
الرب يرحم شهداؤنا الأبرار ...


----------



## فرايم حبيب (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*معجزة الانجيل فى كنيسة سيدة النجاة*



معجزة الكتاب المقدس في كنيسة سيدة النجاة​



معجزة [URL="http://www.el7aiaelabadia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17426"]الكتاب [/URL][URL="http://www.el7aiaelabadia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17426"]المقدس [/URL]في كنيسة [URL="http://www.el7aiaelabadia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17426"]سيدة [/URL]النجاة



» لست أستحي بإنجيل المسيح، لأنه قوة الله للخلاص لكل من يؤمن» (رومية 1: 16)


بعد الاعتداء على كنيسة [URL="http://www.el7aiaelabadia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17426"]سيدة [/URL][URL="http://www.el7aiaelabadia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17426"]النجاة [/URL]للسريان الكاثوليك في بغداد 31-10-2010
رغم كل الانفجارات و كل القنابل و الطلقات و الاهتزازات الناجمة عنها والانجيل لم يسقط على الارض


اذا كنت مومن فانقل هذا الموضوع الى اكبر عدد ممكن من المسيحين وغير المسيحين لكي يعلم العالم بان (الانجيل ) كلمة الله هي اقوة من كل القوات و السلطات و من كل الدول​


[URL="http://www.el7aiaelabadia.com/forums/images/statusicon/wol_error.gif"]
	
هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 700x464 الابعاد 139KB. 



[/URL] 

منقوووووووووووووول​


----------



## marcelino (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*ليتمجد اسم الله القدوس
*​


----------



## فادي البغدادي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*المجد لله دائماً .. و ليتقدس اسمه الى أبد الآبدين !

ليس هذا فقط يا أخوتي و أخواتي الأعزاء ، شاهدوا معي هذهِ الصورة حيث بقي الصليب صامداً دون أن يسقط أرضاً أو ينحني !*








*بينما كان هذا مصير القاتل الجبان .. الى جهنم و بأس المصير *


----------



## سمير قزمه (7 نوفمبر 2010)

لقد اختاروا النصيب الصالح ونصلي ان يقويهم المسيح ويكون معهم في محنتهم وينقذهم حني يتمتعوا بخلاص يسوع


----------



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا جدا 

ليتمجد أسم الرب يسوع​


----------



## mero_engel (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: معجزة الانجيل فى كنيسة سيدة النجاة*

فليتمجد اسم الرب 
ميرسي يا افرايم 
بس هيكون مكان افضل في قسم الاخبار
ينقل


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

انا شوفتها   بجد  كلمة ربنا ميمهاش اى حاجة لا نار ولا سيف ولا اى حاجة 
شكرا على الخبر


----------



## فرايم حبيب (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على مروركم


----------



## BITAR (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يحافظ على كتابة المقدس*
*وعلى ابنائة *​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## فادي البغدادي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

azazi قال:


> مرحبا
> اولاً
> انا لا اعتقد ان استغلال الصدفة لتكن معجزة شيء معقول ومقبول ..فلقد تم تفجير تمثال السيد المسيح وكذلك الصلبان ناهيكم ان العملية راح ضحيتها العشرات وجُرح المئات من ابناء المسيح ..فالمعجزة لو جازَ لنا تسميتها هي لو ان الرب تدخّل وانقذ هؤلاء من جحيم الإرهاب الإسلامي السلفي.مجرّد رأي لا اكثر
> الرب يرحم شهداؤنا الأبرار ...



*

صديقي العزيز  azazi أولا أنا أثمــّــن رأيك هذا جدا و لكن لديّ مداخلة صغيرة وهي : 
 أن المعجزات و الكرامات في الحقيقة لا تــُـشاهد بالعين و لكن يمكن إحساسها بالايمان ، و الأخت أريج تجد أن حالة كهذه هي معجزة بحد ذاتها ، كما أجد أنا أيضاً أن إنقاذ الرب لنصف عدد المصلين  هو عناية فائقة من الرب دلالة على انهم أبرياء و مؤمنيــن ، بينما يجد الارهابيون و التكفيريون مثلا أن هلاك نصف عدد المصلين الآخر هو دلالة على انهم كانوا مشركين !!!! تماماً كما ينظر المتشائم و المتفائل لنصف قدح الماء .. فالمتشائم يقول : أن نصف القدح فارغ ، بينما يقول المتفائل أن نصفه ملئ بالماء ..

إذن فالمعجزة هي مسألة نسبية تخضع لمستوى أيماني بالحدث ، ولكن ـ يا صديقي العزيــز  ـ  صدقني أن ما حدث هو بالفعل معجزة ، فبناية كنيسة سيدة النجاة مبنية حديثا ً وهي ذو طراز معماري رفيع ، و غير مصممة نهائيا لان تكون يوما من الايام ثكنة عسكرية أو نقطة إستهداف ، فبالرغم من الكم الهائل من أسلحة و رشاشات و قنابل و رمانات يدوية و رشاش بي كي سي ! إلا أن الكنيسة بقيت صامدة ! 
ختاما ً .. يجب على المسيحي المؤمن أن يشكر الرب على كل الاحوال ، لانه يلطـِف بنا دائماً و يدفع عننا ماهو أعظم و أكثر أذيــّـة.​*


----------



## فرايم حبيب (12 نوفمبر 2010)

اولا شكرا على مرورك
ثانيا شكرا على الشرح والتوضيح 
ثالثا المعجزة غى ان الله حافظ على الانجيل ولم يقع على الارض  ولم بمزق اويداث بالا قدام


----------



## فادي البغدادي (13 نوفمبر 2010)

فرايم حبيب قال:


> اولا شكرا على مرورك
> ثانيا شكرا على الشرح والتوضيح
> ثالثا المعجزة غى ان الله حافظ على الانجيل ولم يقع على الارض  ولم بمزق اويداث بالا قدام



*عفواً  أخي الغالي فرايم حبيب ، أنا أشكر مرورك الكريــم أيضاً

حفاظ الرب على كلمته و بقاء الانجيل كما هو عليه ، قد تكون بنظر البعض أنها مجرّد محض صدفة أو معجزة نسبية !! و أنا أسأل فلماذا لم تكون كل معجزات السيد المسيح ـ  له كل المجد ـ محض صدفة ، هل ممكن ان تكون مثلاً معجزة انتهار الرب للرياح و سكون العاصفة محض صدفة ؟ 
نعم ممكن بالتأكيــد .. لكن معجزة كهذهِ ستكون محض صدفة لو ضـَـعُـفَ أيماننا و شككنا بقدرة الرب وجرّدناه من ألوهيتهِ و قدرته المطلقة على فعل الاعاجيب ، ونفس الشئ ينطبق على كل الاعاجيب و معجزات الشفاء التي حدثت على يد الرب المخلص.​*
(( طوبى للذيــن آمنوا و لم يروا  ))


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*فعلا هذه معجزة 
بجد على الرغم من التفجير و الطلقات التي تعرضت لها الكنيسة بقي الكتاب المقدس هكذا صامدا 
"لست أستحي بإنجيل المسيح، لأنه قوة الله للخلاص لكل من يؤمن"


و ملعونين من فجروا انفسهم طمعا بالحوريات 
اموت و اعرف هما المخدوعين الجهلة دول لقيوا الحوريات و لا ايه :t33:
مررررسي للخبر الرائع 
​*


----------



## فرايم حبيب (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اولا اخى فادى ليس هناك معجزة حدثت بالصدفه حتى من يختلف مع عقائد المسيحية يعترف بهذه المعجزات

انظرلا مثلا اقامه شخص بعد ان يكون وضع فى القبر اربعه ايام 
اى بعنى بعد ان جسده من الناحيه العمليه جسده بداء يتحلل

او هناك معجزة من ولد اعمى 
وهناك الالاف المعجزات ضنعها يسوع كما يقول يوحنا الحبيب لو كتبت واحده فواحده قال اظن ان صحف العالم فى ذلك الوت لاتكفى 
وها معجزة حديثه جدا

تمثال عذراء كوادالوب المكسيكية العجائبية​


_تمثال عذراء كوادالوب المكسيكية العجائبية 



 وكالة الفضاء ناسا الأميركية __



_
_إذا اردت معرفة شيء يفاجؤك ويغير مجرى حياتك فاسمع ما اكتشفته العلوم الحديثة عن لباس عذراء كوادالوب Quadalupe العجائبية في المكسيكية._
_أطباء العيون تحققوا من أن حدقات عيون تمثال العذراء يتفاعل مع الضوء كالعين البشرية، أي أنها تتقلص عندما يسلط عليها النور._
_ولباسها يحتفظ دائماً بدرجة 36.6 درجة مئوية وهي مطابقة لحرارة جسم الإنسان._
_احد الأطباء وبسماعة طبية تحت زنار العذراء تمكن من سماع نبضات قلب /115/ نبضة في الدقيقة وكأنها نبضات قلب الجنين يسوع، علماً أن الزنار كان يوضع فقط من قبل النساء الحاملات من العهد القديم._
_العذراء تظهر بثياب ملونة، إلا انه لا توجد أي صبغة على قماش Manguey الذي صنع منه الثوب، ولم يستطع العلماء معرفة مصدر هذه الألوان، فعندما تقترب منه بمقدار 10/سم فإن اللون يختفي._
_وعلماء الناسا يؤكدون عدم وجود أية صبغة من الثوب مشابهة لها على وجه الأرض._
_عندما سلط شعاع لاسر بزاوية منفرجة على الثوب تبين أن الصبغة لا تظهر، لا على وجه الثوب ولا على ظهره، إنما هي معلقة في الهواء على بعد ثلاث أعشار المليمترات من القماش، دون أن تمسه._
_إن كنتَ قد تفاجأت حتى الآن، فترقب مفاجآت اكبر إن تابعت القراءة._
_فإن نوع القماش الذي صنع منه لباس العذراء يدوم فقط من 20-30 سنة، بينما ثوبها هذا مازال كما هو منذ /500/ سنة، ولم يستطع العلماء كشف هذا السر._
_وسنة 1691 ألقي أسيد الموريانك على الثوب من قبل احد الحاقدين فاحترق القسم العلوي منه، إلا انه بعد شهر من الحادث التأم الثوب وعاد إلى وضعه الطبيعي بأعجوبة._
_والنجوم المرسومة على لباس العذراء تتطابق فلكياً مع توزيعها في السماء يوم ظهورها العجائبي منذ أكثر من /500/ سنة._
_في مطلع القرن العشرين انفجرت قنبلة وضعها رجل معارض على قدم العذراء، فتحطم كل المحيط بها إلا أن الثوب والتمثال لم يصابا بأذى._
_وقد اكتشف العلماء أن عيون تمثال العذراء تتطابق مع العين البشرية تماماً، ففي كل حدقة من حدقات عين العذراء تظهر صورتان صغيرتا الحجم لدرجة انه يستحيل على اليد البشرية رسمها، لكن عندما استعملت تكنولوجيا الديجيتال تبين أن إحدى الصور هي للمطران سومركا والأخرى هي لرجل هنديَ فقيرَ أسمه خوان ديغوالذي ظهرت له العذراء وهو يقص حكايته للمطران._ 
_حجم الصور لا يتعدى ربع مليون جزن من المليمتر، ألا تعتقد أن هذا لم يحدث صدفة؟... إنما كان للفت الانتباه._
_هل لفت ذلك انتباهك أنت؟..._
_هل سمعت النداء؟..._
_أخيراً وليس آخراً أود أن تتوقف وتتأمل بثلاث حقائق:_
_1- كلمة كوادالوب: تعني في لغة الهنود: سحق رأس الأفعى (سفر التكوين 3:15،) أي: مريم تسحق الشر._
_2- عذراء كوادالوب، تظهر وكأنها داخل الشمس وتحت أقدامها القمر، وهذا ما يتطابق مع الإنجيل عند وصف نهاية العالم._
_3- تظهر العذراء في الصور وعلى خصرها زنار كأن لسان حالها يقول:_
_إن الله يريد أن يولد المسيح ثانية في القارة الأميركية كي يسكن قلوب شعوبها._
_أنــــــا هنـــــا... أنــــــا أمـــــــك_

_هذا ما قالته العذراء للهندي خوان ديغو._
_صلوا معي:_
_أمي.. عذراء كوادالوب أتوسل إليكِ باسم إخوتي في الأرض_
_باركينا واجمعينا_
_أرنا محبتك وعطاءك _
_اقبلي تضرعاتنا وصلواتنا أيتها الطاهرة_
_اطلبي لي من ابنك يسوع صفحه، مباركة عملي، شفاء مرضي، تيسير حالي_
_وكل ما ترينه مناسباً لأهلي وإخوتي_
_أيتها الأم البتول لا تتجاهلينا عندما نقصدك طالبين منك العون والنعمة_
_إخوتي:_
_تأكدوا أن عذراء كوادالوب هي أم العطايا والعجائب ترافقنا وتحمينا أينما كنا، وتقول لنا:_
_أنــــــا هنـــــا... أنــــــا أمـــــــك_

_صور لبعض التماثيل لعذراء كوادالوب المكسيكية العجائبية_ _



_ _



_ _



_ _



_ _



_ _



_ _



_ _



_ _



_ _



_ _



_


----------



## فرايم حبيب (13 نوفمبر 2010)

هل بعد ذلك نقول معجزات حدثت بالصدفه 
طوبى لمن أمّن ولم يرى


----------



## فادي البغدادي (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز فرايم على هذا التقرير الرائع
آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن .. طوبى للذين آمنوا و لم يروا​


----------



## rooz (6 فبراير 2011)

تمثال عذراء كوادالوب المكسيكية العجائبية​ 


_تمثال عذراء كوادالوب المكسيكية العجائبية 




 وكالة الفضاء ناسا الأميركية __



_
_إذا اردت معرفة شيء يفاجؤك ويغير مجرى حياتك فاسمع ما اكتشفته العلوم الحديثة عن لباس عذراء كوادالوب Quadalupe العجائبية في المكسيكية._
_أطباء العيون تحققوا من أن حدقات عيون تمثال العذراء يتفاعل مع الضوء كالعين البشرية، أي أنها تتقلص عندما يسلط عليها النور._
_ولباسها يحتفظ دائماً بدرجة 36.6 درجة مئوية وهي مطابقة لحرارة جسم الإنسان._
_احد الأطباء وبسماعة طبية تحت زنار العذراء تمكن من سماع نبضات قلب /115/ نبضة في الدقيقة وكأنها نبضات قلب الجنين يسوع، علماً أن الزنار كان يوضع فقط من قبل النساء الحاملات من العهد القديم._
_العذراء تظهر بثياب ملونة، إلا انه لا توجد أي صبغة على قماش Manguey الذي صنع منه الثوب، ولم يستطع العلماء معرفة مصدر هذه الألوان، فعندما تقترب منه بمقدار 10/سم فإن اللون يختفي._
_وعلماء الناسا يؤكدون عدم وجود أية صبغة من الثوب مشابهة لها على وجه الأرض._
_عندما سلط شعاع لاسر بزاوية منفرجة على الثوب تبين أن الصبغة لا تظهر، لا على وجه الثوب ولا على ظهره، إنما هي معلقة في الهواء على بعد ثلاث أعشار المليمترات من القماش، دون أن تمسه._
_إن كنتَ قد تفاجأت حتى الآن، فترقب مفاجآت اكبر إن تابعت القراءة._
_فإن نوع القماش الذي صنع منه لباس العذراء يدوم فقط من 20-30 سنة، بينما ثوبها هذا مازال كما هو منذ /500/ سنة، ولم يستطع العلماء كشف هذا السر._
_وسنة 1691 ألقي أسيد الموريانك على الثوب من قبل احد الحاقدين فاحترق القسم العلوي منه، إلا انه بعد شهر من الحادث التأم الثوب وعاد إلى وضعه الطبيعي بأعجوبة._
_والنجوم المرسومة على لباس العذراء تتطابق فلكياً مع توزيعها في السماء يوم ظهورها العجائبي منذ أكثر من /500/ سنة._
_في مطلع القرن العشرين انفجرت قنبلة وضعها رجل معارض على قدم العذراء، فتحطم كل المحيط بها إلا أن الثوب والتمثال لم يصابا بأذى._
_وقد اكتشف العلماء أن عيون تمثال العذراء تتطابق مع العين البشرية تماماً، ففي كل حدقة من حدقات عين العذراء تظهر صورتان صغيرتا الحجم لدرجة انه يستحيل على اليد البشرية رسمها، لكن عندما استعملت تكنولوجيا الديجيتال تبين أن إحدى الصور هي للمطران سومركا والأخرى هي لرجل هنديَ فقيرَ أسمه خوان ديغوالذي ظهرت له العذراء وهو يقص حكايته للمطران._ 
_حجم الصور لا يتعدى ربع مليون جزن من المليمتر، ألا تعتقد أن هذا لم يحدث صدفة؟... إنما كان للفت الانتباه._
_هل لفت ذلك انتباهك أنت؟..._
_هل سمعت النداء؟..._
_أخيراً وليس آخراً أود أن تتوقف وتتأمل بثلاث حقائق:_
_1- كلمة كوادالوب: تعني في لغة الهنود: سحق رأس الأفعى (سفر التكوين 3:15،) أي: مريم تسحق الشر._
_2- عذراء كوادالوب، تظهر وكأنها داخل الشمس وتحت أقدامها القمر، وهذا ما يتطابق مع الإنجيل عند وصف نهاية العالم._
_3- تظهر العذراء في الصور وعلى خصرها زنار كأن لسان حالها يقول:_
_إن الله يريد أن يولد المسيح ثانية في القارة الأميركية كي يسكن قلوب شعوبها._
_أنــــــا هنـــــا... أنــــــا أمـــــــك_

_هذا ما قالته العذراء للهندي خوان ديغو._
_صلوا معي:_
_أمي.. عذراء كوادالوب أتوسل إليكِ باسم إخوتي في الأرض_
_باركينا واجمعينا_
_أرنا محبتك وعطاءك _
_اقبلي تضرعاتنا وصلواتنا أيتها الطاهرة_
_اطلبي لي من ابنك يسوع صفحه، مباركة عملي، شفاء مرضي، تيسير حالي_
_وكل ما ترينه مناسباً لأهلي وإخوتي_
_أيتها الأم البتول لا تتجاهلينا عندما نقصدك طالبين منك العون والنعمة_
_إخوتي:_
_تأكدوا أن عذراء كوادالوب هي أم العطايا والعجائب ترافقنا وتحمينا أينما كنا، وتقول لنا:_
_أنــــــا هنـــــا... أنــــــا أمـــــــك_

_صور لبعض التماثيل لعذراء كوادالوب المكسيكية العجائبية_ _



_ _



_ _



_ _



_ _



_ _



_ _



_ _



_ _



_ _



_ _



_ [/QUOTE]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 فبراير 2011)

*خبر بجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد مذهــــــــــــــــل*​


----------

